# Bucks



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

And the winner is??


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Buck on the left please. Nice picture!


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

turkeyt said:


> And the winner is??
> View attachment 457143
> I see you use wildgame cameras. Can't beat them for the money. Good pictures & easy on batteries.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I have several brands but, the Wildgame has a better flash area and distance. The only drawback is, you can’t change the delay (30 seconds) and you can’t clear the SD card with them.


----------

